# Need help connecting new monitor



## Evertking (Jul 17, 2019)

I just replaced an OLD monitor but the computer is not old and was built not to long ago. I have a VGA cable hooked now but the monitor says "no signal"  That's where I'm stuck now. I remember the guy telling me one time that if I did replace it, I would need a cable.
 Do I need to grab a HDMI??
I'm not to computer savvy...

Thanks


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 17, 2019)

What computer do you got ... and what operating system ... and what monitor ?


----------



## Evertking (Jul 17, 2019)

I have a BenQ led monitor and the computer was built by a shop and has a ryzen processor. That's all I know and I see on the back of the desktop a dvi and a HDMI.
Do that help at all?


----------



## Evertking (Jul 17, 2019)

???


----------



## Evertking (Jul 17, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> What computer do you got ... and what operating system ... and what monitor ?


Hope that helps.
There is a DVI port also


----------



## weepete (Jul 17, 2019)

Try the HDMI from your graphics card.

What resolution is your monitor?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 17, 2019)

What port does your monitor have? I’d just match up whatever it has.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like you have an HDMI port on that video card ... I suggest you pick up one, as I assume your BenQ monitor has at least one of those ports also ... much better than VGA

... I assume you are running Windows 10 (or 7?)


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 17, 2019)

What port does your monitor have? I’d just match up whatever it has.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 17, 2019)

I suspect the BenQ does not default to using the old VGA so you would have to go into the setup to change that ... but I would suggest just going with HDMI.


----------



## Evertking (Jul 17, 2019)

Ok, I have a D-Sub connected to both the monitor and the computer and a HDMI and nothing.
So I need to buy a HDMI?


dxqcanada said:


> I suspect the BenQ does not default to using the old VGA so you would have to go into the setup to change that ... but I would suggest just going with HDMI.


Thanks


----------



## weepete (Jul 17, 2019)

Try the HDMI by itself in the port shown on the RHS


----------



## Evertking (Jul 17, 2019)

weepete said:


> Try the HDMI by itself in the port shown on the RHS


that got it and thanks


----------

